# Any tips for drown-victim makeup?



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

*kelpie*

 First of all I had to look it up..never even heard of a kelpie. Anyways I wonder if high-gloss lip stick/gloss would work to keep your face shiny. well maybe just your lips. maybe you can make some water drips out of glue sticks and have em hanging off your costume. By the way I only saw one picture of a kelpie on google in the form of a woman... she had no clothes on! lol Have fun with your costume, can t wait to see your make-up and costume. I hope you don t have to repeat yourself over and over about what your costume is.


----------



## 13ecca7 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I have some shiny foundation I can use... and though the naked idea sounds cool, I don't think they'd let me into school like that. =D


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2008)

I've done a couple dead-in-the-water costumes and have a few tips.

One year I was Ophelia (from Hamlet) post-drowning. I wore a period (er, generic Shakespearean) dress, plenty of plastic aquarium plants (the long, flowing kind) tangled into the dress, my hair, etc. Very pale white/blue makeup on all visible skin, with veins drawn in with blue eyeliner. Blue lips, blue/gray circles under my eyes. The detail I was most proud of was translucent blue nail polish on my fingernails and toenails -- it really made me look dead. I actually found it in a drugstore many years ago and have never seen it since (I guess they figured out that most nail polish wearers don't want to look like corpses), but I bet you could get a similar effect with a drop of opaque blue polish diluted with clear polish.

Last year I went as Laura Palmer (from Twin Peaks), dead, wrapped in plastic, and dumped in a lake. Similar make-up, though the costume was just a huge sheet of plastic and some duct tape. In retrospect, I wish I'd gone a little heavier with the makeup and found a way to make the wig look wet (I tried heavy-duty hair gel, but it just looked crusty)...


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, here's the Laura Palmer makeup, if you're curious: 
couldn't make it to the beach... on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

great tips! Im going in my pirate garb but want to look as if i crawled up out of the ocean so i know ill use some of these tips


----------



## Buddhaful (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you want your make up to look running? For a wet skin look you may want to try a thin coat of Vaseline - seriously, with a sealant spray. And Ben Nye has a whole line of cosmetic products that may work for you with this.


----------



## 13ecca7 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the great tips! 0.0 The Laura Palmer costume looks reallyyy freaky. Lol.


----------

